# WARNING: Read this before disconnecting the battery!



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol that's always good to know. I popped the hood once on my car that's it.. I'll keep that in mind anytime i feel as though i do need to disconnect the battery


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, there was a thread about adding cruise control and the guy started off by removing the positive cable. I tried to caution about that photo because just like you say, you ALWAYS take off the negative cable first on any car.

Technically you take off the ground side first. Some very old British sports cars have positive ground systems. Those would be the only cars where you take off the positive first.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That is really the way to disconnect ANY car battery or risk damage to your electronics.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Years ago i was putting an alternator on for a friend and i was in a hurry, so i purposely didn't unhook the battery. I knew the red wire was hot, so i wasn't going to let it touch nothing, but while taking it off i got careless and my wrench touched the fuel rail and sparks started to fly. Needless to say, after that episode i didn't try that anymore. It left a small black burn spot on the rail, but it coulda been worse - Dan


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

ZAPPP!!!! :th_SmlyROFL:

i'd paid good money to see that dacruze!!!


----------

